# Favorite Painting



## Dalia

Bonsoir, this thread will be about the historic of a painting you need to give the name of the painter and the title of the painting and the year if possible

Thank You.








Petrus Christus
_Portrait of a Young Girl_, circa 1470


----------



## Kat

Awesome!


----------



## Pogo

Mine's already in my avatar.  It's called "O Fado" (the Fado, a traditional Portuguese music that has been a strong melodic basis for Lusophonic music in general most notably Brazilian) and was painted by José Vital Branco Malhoa in 1910.

(José Malhoa = "zho-ZEH MAHL-oo-ah")


----------



## Dalia

This Canadian painted not very well know but the painting is very beautiful.





No name for the painting 

*Florence Carlyle* (1864 – May 2, 1923)
Florence Carlyle - Wikipedia


----------



## Dalia

Elizabeth Countess of Warwick 1787 by Sir Joshua Reynolds 1723-1792 The Frick Collection 1906


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, this thread will be about the historic of a painting you need to give the name of the painter and the title of the painting and the year if possible
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrus Christus
> _Portrait of a Young Girl_, circa 1470



Ah, salut à mes amis dans la France.  Autrefois j'habité la-bas comme Vendengeur (et puis, au-pair garçon).  Je connais Lyon un petit peu.


----------



## Dalia

Salut c'est très bien Lyon il fait bon d'y vivre


----------



## boedicca

"The Astronomer" Vermeer, 1668


----------



## Tilly

I like Holbeins 'The Ambassadors' (1533) (year Elizabeth I was born) because of it's rather clever anamorphic skull in the foreground  bottom centre. You have to look at the canvas acutely side on to see it is actually a human skull.





The anamorphic skull viewed from the side of the canvas.





Also the still life items are magnificent, and I love the lute with the broken string. My better half has several lutes and he plays early music on them.





The scientific instruments are also wonderful to behold - here the polyhedral sundial:





Also, in the top left of the painting, at the edge of the curtain is a tiny figure of Christ:






The painting if full of religious, alchemical and political symbolism, although ostensibly it is simply about two wealthy French dignitaries at Henry VIIIs court. There is a rather good reinterpretation of the painting by John North - The Ambassador's Secret: Holbein and the World of the Renaissance Paperback – December 9, 2004.
The Ambassadors can be seen at The National Gallery in London.
What a lovely thread, btw Dalia


----------



## boedicca

*Mary Magdalene*
about 1535-40, Giovanni Girolamo Savoldo


----------



## Fueri

Two Seated Young Girls

Renoir - 1892


----------



## Iceweasel

Madam X by John Singer Sargent. It's striking as a photo but I almost fell over when I saw it in person. She looked like she was coming out of the canvas.


----------



## Kat

Love, love these! ♥♥♥


----------



## boedicca

Raphael (1483–1520), _Portrait of a Lady with a Unicorn_, ca. 1505–1506. Oil on canvas, transferred from panel, 26 5/8 x 20 15/16 in. (67.7 x 53.2 cm). Galleria Borghese, Rome, inv 371


----------



## Iceweasel

for the ladies ...

_Portrait of Dr. Samuel Jean Pozzi._ 1881. 
John Singer Sargent. American 1856-1925. 
oil/canvas.


----------



## boedicca

Wheat Field with Cypresses, Van Gogh, 1889


----------



## Dalia

*American painter Andrew Wyeth*

*



*
*painting Christina's World*
*Andrew Wyeth - Wikipedia*


----------



## Iceweasel

Albert Bierstadt is one of my favorite landscape painters.


----------



## Dalia

Ophelia
*Artist* John Everett Millais
*Year* 1851–1852
*Medium* Oil on canvas
*Dimensions* 76.2 cm × 111.8 cm (30.0 in × 44.0 in)
*Location* Tate Britain, London


----------



## Dalia

*Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec
Au Moulin Rouge*


----------



## SeaGal

Harold Newton, 1934 -1994, a Highwayman


----------



## Syriusly

A duo of Pieter Bruegel the Elder


----------



## Dalia

Tables for Ladies 1930 Edward Hopper


----------



## Dalia

Le Café de nuit

*Artiste* Vincent van Gogh
*Date* Septembre 1888


----------



## Wyld Kard

Pollice Versa

*Artist:  *Jean-Leon Gerome
*Year:    *1872


----------



## Wyld Kard

Washington Crossing The Delaware

*Artist*:  Emanuel Gottlieb Leutze
*Year*:   1851


----------



## Dalia

*Napoleon in Egypt, *
Artist :
*Jean-Léon Gérôme *

*Napoleon in Egypt (y1953-78) | Princeton University Art Museum*


----------



## koshergrl

Dalia said:


> *American painter Andrew Wyeth*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *painting Christina's World*
> *Andrew Wyeth - Wikipedia*



My mom had this in our house when I was a girl..it was a cheap print or a centerfold that she put in a frame herself and hung on the wall. I was fascinated by it. Only it was kind of big..I don't know where she got it, maybe it was an actual print. I don't know..


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## peabody

The Temptation of St. Anthony
Salvator Rosa


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Dalia

koshergrl said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> *American painter Andrew Wyeth*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *painting Christina's World*
> *Andrew Wyeth - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom had this in our house when I was a girl..it was a cheap print or a centerfold that she put in a frame herself and hung on the wall. I was fascinated by it. Only it was kind of big..I don't know where she got it, maybe it was an actual print. I don't know..
Click to expand...

I like that painting to something magic about it and understand what you mean about memories from our childhood my mother to had some pictures of Elvis 

she adore him. and i adore my mom.

Like Elvis from the song Pork Salad Annie


----------



## mamooth

Girl with a Pearl Earring, Vermeer, around 1665. And she's still looking right at you, after all those centuries. Who is that girl? And just what does that look mean?


----------



## Dalia

American Gothic (1930)


Grant Wood,


----------

